# (BAT File) OBS Failed to find locale/en-us.ini (My Solution)



## JOSHSKORN (Oct 10, 2020)

I'm new to OBS.  Basically, I had this same problem, but I managed to solve it, myself.  Now, I really don't quite understand the logic of why this works, but I wanted to put this out there since others seem to have the same problem.

As I mentioned, I'm new to OBS.  Eventually, the point I want to get to is to open up my Capture device to full screen.  I'm not there yet (it starts but not in full screen preview) and if I can't figure it out, I'll create another topic.

My first batch file attempt is as follows, and the error I was getting was *Failed to find locale/en-us.in.*  Come to find out, this only occurs if I had not set the directory in any previous lines of code.


```
start "FURUI" "C:\Program Files\obs-studio\bin\64bit\obs64.exe"
```

The method that I found works for me, is to set the directory first, THEN call OBS to open up.


```
cd "C:\Program Files\obs-studio\bin\64bit\
start FURUI "C:\Program Files\obs-studio\bin\64bit\obs64.exe"
```

The second line can be shortened to:

```
start "FURUI" obs64.exe
```

Keep in mind which directory your particular OBS installation is installed to. Mie is in C:\Program Files, some others have it in C:\Program Files (x86).

I hope this helps someone.  I imagine for MAC users (which I'm not), the error message might also be fixed with this solution, as well.


----------



## Ajerbi (Jan 11, 2021)

Thanks for sharing your solution Josh! it saved my day


----------



## Darketernal (Jan 19, 2021)

I tried the above and it didn't work for me "maybe because I was using a different directory?"

But anyway I did find a working alternative solution for me since i installed OBS in a different directory.

cd /d "H:\username\OBS\obs-studio\bin\64bit\"
start "OBS" "H:\username\OBS\obs-studio\bin\64bit\obs64.exe"

This is my path and username, but to find the right path for you, rightclicking the properties of the  OBS studio (shortcut) will show the target location.

Maybe it will help someone else too.


----------



## D0pet (Mar 1, 2021)

im dumb wut


----------



## foczy (Mar 9, 2021)

You can use the /d parameter to specify the startup directory and make it a one-liner:
`start /d "C:\Program Files\obs-studio\bin\64bit" "" obs64.exe`
You can also pass launch parameters to OBS. For example, I start the virtual camera automatically:
`start /d "C:\Program Files\obs-studio\bin\64bit" "" obs64.exe --startvirtualcam`


----------



## Albert Einstin (Mar 16, 2021)

C:\Program Files\OBS Studio\bin\64bit> ./obs64 --profile C:\Users\agole\dev\Obs\OBS-ingest_2k_60fps_h264 --startstreaming
launches obs in streaming mode, fine. However, it doesn't load the profile correctly. To test it, I modified service.json, part of profile, to a bogous url, however launching reverts to profile I set through ui.
BTW, what batch utility are u using to specify the above launch? quote 
start /d "C:\Program Files\obs-studio\bin\64bit" "" obs64.exe


----------



## jerry247 (Mar 27, 2021)

Not all heroes wear capes.


----------



## PrettyTeddy (Jun 27, 2021)

Albert Einstin said:


> C:\Program Files\OBS Studio\bin\64bit> ./obs64 --profile C:\Users\agole\dev\Obs\OBS-ingest_2k_60fps_h264 --startstreaming
> launches obs in streaming mode, fine. However, it doesn't load the profile correctly. To test it, I modified service.json, part of profile, to a bogous url, however launching reverts to profile I set through ui.
> BTW, what batch utility are u using to specify the above launch? quote
> start /d "C:\Program Files\obs-studio\bin\64bit" "" obs64.exe


Have you tried using a profile launch parameter?   --profile "name"


----------



## RoyinRaver (Jan 26, 2022)

Hey so at the risk of sounding really noobish, when you guys are putting in these directory codes, am I putting BOTH of those codes? Is it suppose to be macro style where one code is on one line, the next code is activated on the next line? Very new here to this specific subject on this thread.


----------

